# my year 2013 how to build serious muscle



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So thought id start a new jurno now its 2013 and I already have most of my year planned out and am expecting big gains in QUALITY muscle this year

with a few tricks ive gained along the way.

I wont go into my story too much as most people will know me by now and if not theres always the search button.

This jurno is going to cover my first chapter of the year and the cycle diet im on at the moment, gains and results and even maybe some pics towards the end lol.

Atm Im doing a steady cycle for 5- 6 weeks mainly to bridge up until 4th april when I start my monster honeymoon cycle.

The main aim of this year is to gain as much quality muscle as possible aiming to step back on stage next year after a 11 year break from competing.

The gear of choice is BSI for me as from what ive tried so far it is by far the best quality, feeling to me out there atm.

my cycle at the min for the next 5 weeks is as follows.

Week 1 - 6 prop 100mg eod.

Week 1 - 6 oxys 50 mg ed

Week 1 - 6 Mtren DS 1ml mon to friday in triceps with an exrea Mtren at 0.5ml in each delt on a monday "Shoulders and tricep session".

Week 1 - 6 Proviron at 50 mg ed

week 1 - 6 arimadex at 1mg ed.

DNP 250 mg ed for week one then 250 eod week 2 and possibly 3 with 100mg T3 ed.

Ill also be doing insulin at 8iu pwo on training days 4 x ew.

Diet is clean as alway, a typical day will be as follows.

Training days.

After training fasted "drinking dats swell drink whilst training" Ill have 8iu slin then 15 mins later

50g hydrolized whey iso "ON nutrition" plus 1 scoop of pro fuel, 3 scoops muscle pharm creatin and one ON wholy oats bar.

40 mins later same as previous but with out the scoop of pro fuel.

1 hour later meal 1. 6 whole eggs and one bananna.

Meal 2. 200g turkey burgers made from 100% turkey breast, sweet potato and veg.

Meal 3. pack of turkey rashers, spinage, 2 scoops of Bsn syntha 6.

Meal 4. 200g steak, brocolie.

Meal 5. 2 scoops of casein with added bcaas and glutamine.

Non training days same as training days but with no carbs and On 100% whey instead of syntha 6.

After this cycle I have a docs app with blood tests 1 month after cycle finishes then its on to my main cycle which I will start another jurno to cover.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Starting stats arround 180lbs, 11% bf and 153 lbs lbm all to be re checked again in 2 weeks time, 5"5" tall


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best el toro , was reading your sponsor thread (your info on the site) interesting read mate i like to see people fighting back from illness/injury it shows real strength .


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ewen said:


> all the best el toro , was reading your sponsor thread (your info on the site) interesting read mate i like to see people fighting back from illness/injury it shows real strength .


Thanks mate its all down to this forum and the help and support of all on here that keeps me going


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate its all down to this forum and the help and support of all on here that keeps me going


i know what you mean mate ive progressed a lot due to uk-m .


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I'll be following this with great interest.

I always like your journals.


----------



## Dangerous20 (May 20, 2012)

Subbed, I like the idea of the periodisation style training you do so should be a good read!

Quick question tho, what's the reasoning behind the Alex at 1mg from the off? Is it gyno related or just to keep water weight down?

Anyways best of luck pal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

subbed mate your one of my favorite members on here a pleasure following you


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Dangerous20 said:


> Subbed, I like the idea of the periodisation style training you do so should be a good read!
> 
> Quick question tho, what's the reasoning behind the Alex at 1mg from the off? Is it gyno related or just to keep water weight down?
> 
> Anyways best of luck pal


Main reason is to keep my oestrogen low to stop oestrogen fat sight depositing and water retention. This is also the reason I eat lots of greens


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> subbed mate your one of my favorite members on here a pleasure following you


Thanks mate I love the support of members on here and always like to give my 2p back also when I can


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So far by 10 this morning ive smashed down arround 190-200g protein as follows.

after training 2 scoops of hydro whey "50g protein" 1 x wholly oats bar "23g protein" 1 scoop of cnp pro fuel for carbs.

30 mins later 2 more scoops of hydro whey and 1 x wholly oats bar

50 mins later 6 whole eggs and a banana .

Ill have a sweet potato with my diner at 12 then thats it for carbs today besides the little I get in my 3;00 protein shake


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

Subbed, keen to see what I can learn and hopefully see what you might be putting into practice for me


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Subbed, keen to see what I can learn and hopefully see what you might be putting into practice for me


Thanks Alan, looking forward to working with you :thumbup1:


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks Alan, looking forward to working with you :thumbup1:


Is the gym you manage in Yorkshire, if so where abouts?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Is the gym you manage in Yorkshire, if so where abouts?


yeh mate its between keighley ans skipton if that means anything to you 

http://www.no1fitness-mma.co.uk/


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> Is the gym you manage in Yorkshire, if so where abouts?


yeh mate its between keighley ans skipton if that means anything to you 

http://www.no1fitness-mma.co.uk/


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> yeh mate its between keighley ans skipton if that means anything to you
> 
> http://www.no1fitness-mma.co.uk/


That's pretty good actually, I regularly to hawes in north Yorkshire, where my Mrs is from, a few days at a time, but theres no gym for miles, skipton ain't all that fat away, ill be sure to drop in for a session in your gym then!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> That's pretty good actually, I regularly to hawes in north Yorkshire, where my Mrs is from, a few days at a time, but theres no gym for miles, skipton ain't all that fat away, ill be sure to drop in for a session in your gym then!


Nice one mate your always welcome


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to update the jurno its day 2 of dnp and slept ok last night but was very warm all night "Infact strait away I felt it after the first cap"

Had a good shoulder and tricep session yesterday I did the same routine I did when I trained with Lukas Gabris the other week.

Had my usuall 0.5ml of Mtren in each tricep and they pumped up like balloons and are still pumped now, Ill be switching to Mtren Ds when my order arrives and then will move onto every day shots 

Struggling a little with eating today but its a low carb day anyway so not as much to get down.

Legs at 2;00 so time to get my game head on


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Subbed.

Saw the sponsor thread mate, well done you!! Great to see how far you've come after being so far away.

Good luck mate


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Subbed.
> 
> Saw the sponsor thread mate, well done you!! Great to see how far you've come after being so far away.
> 
> Good luck mate


Thanks mate :beer:


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

In like flynn, hope 2013 is a good'un !


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Good luck with it all mate and have fun


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

This cycle is pretty tame for me and just killing some time untill end of feb then I will have a month off, get bloods done and then go on a BSI frenzy for 10 weeks using lots of water based gear.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Just looking at food what sort of calories is that?


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

Good luck. I'll have to try your gym sometime. Any before and after pics?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Just looking at food what sort of calories is that?


tbh I dont count them and never have done, I like to keep it simple and aim for arround 300 + protein and low carbs and adjust carbs from day to day depending on how im looking/feeling.

I pay alot of attention to vits and mineral supplementation though.

@rsooty yeh pop down and yeh ill pop a pic up on monday, my avi is recent about 3 month ago but ive bulked up slightly since then


----------



## rsooty (Oct 21, 2012)

How much is a single training session? Might call in for a cheeky hour after work one night.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

rsooty said:


> How much is a single training session? Might call in for a cheeky hour after work one night.


£5 matey


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Ok so just trained chest and biceps this morning and thought id take a few starting pics for my jurno.

remember these are starting pics and im not very happy how im looking at the moment but its a start and i will be back in full swing by summer.

So far since last week ive gone up from 180lbs to 182 and ive been on dnp since onday and usually drop about 12lbs in the week so i think things are going well.

will post stats up a week on wednesday when i get my bf done.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

I see that you take your insulin post work-out.

Have you ever experimented with 3 times per day (workout days) insulin protocol?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Bull Terrier said:


> I see that you take your insulin post work-out.
> 
> Have you ever experimented with 3 times per day (workout days) insulin protocol?


Hi mate no never done the 3 x ed thing, the last time i took slin was 10 years ago and was the long acting one first thing in the morning.

If i take anymore than just pwo i get fat no matter how hard i try not to.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

good luck senior el toro, nice to see, how does that hydrolised whey protien taste? im after something new, diet is terrible momentarily because of work commitments need to bump up my protien


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

zack amin said:


> good luck senior el toro, nice to see, how does that hydrolised whey protien taste? im after something new, diet is terrible momentarily because of work commitments need to bump up my protien


thanks mate and yeh its a great tasting protein but its not cheap, ideal for pwo though as its hydrolized and has 30g protein per scoop,15.5g essential aminos and 8.8 bcaas in also.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

so does your diet stay as a consisten layout as shown in page 1 throughout the week?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

yes more or less mate, i have a good thing that i dont get bored of eating the same thing, ill change tea time sometimes if Mrs El Toro makes a stew, chillie or home made turkey burgers or something and ill have a cheat meal on sat night, carbs change on how im looking and feeling so some days may be zero carbs except from veg and others may be quite alot of carbs,Protein is always high though


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Looking well Andy, got a great thickness.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Looking well Andy, got a great thickness.


Thanks mate, size was never my game but its good to have that mature dense muscle that only comes from years of training.

Been training over 20 years now and have noticed a maturity and hardness of the muscle over the last few years..

Still a long long way to go though lol


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Thanks mate, size was never my game but its good to have that mature dense muscle that only comes from years of training.
> 
> Been training over 20 years now and have noticed a maturity and hardness of the muscle over the last few years..
> 
> Still a long long way to go though lol


Having that thickness will pay off come cut time  Dreading cutting for myself, haven't quite got that density to really look "big" after a cut.

Like you said, years of training gives you that upperhand so to speak.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Having that thickness will pay off come cut time  Dreading cutting for myself, haven't quite got that density to really look "big" after a cut.
> 
> Like you said, years of training gives you that upperhand so to speak.


I think doing the cut then comming back up is one of the ways to get the thick muscle mate, I noticed every show i did i got harder after each prep.

I dont let the weight go up too much though now a days I like to have abbs all year round


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I think doing the cut then comming back up is one of the ways to get the thick muscle mate, I noticed every show i did i got harder after each prep.
> 
> I dont let the weight go up too much though now a days I like to have abbs all year round


Well it's working for you mate!

How's the sponsor search going?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Well it's working for you mate!
> 
> How's the sponsor search going?


thanks mate, got a few nibbles but no bites as yet but its early day, time to turn the taps on and build some heavy muscle then draw some attention


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> thanks mate, got a few nibbles but no bites as yet but its early day, time to turn the taps on and build some heavy muscle then draw some attention


Fingers crossed mate :beer:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just took this 10 mins ago for another thread, just to say i had the bsi mtren on monday and trained triceps then and they still look bigger today


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just took this 10 mins ago for another thread, just to say i had the bsi mtren on monday and trained triceps then and they still look bigger today
> 
> View attachment 107129


Freak! In a good way lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Freak! In a good way lol


lol, thanks, body building is the only sport where that term is taken as a compliment lol :thumbup1:


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

In!!!!!

Best of luck pal.

Interested to see how the bsi water based stuff goes, tempted to get a few vials of mtren ds myself as a preworkout treat lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> In!!!!!
> 
> Best of luck pal.
> 
> Interested to see how the bsi water based stuff goes, tempted to get a few vials of mtren ds myself as a preworkout treat lol


Thanks mate, im going to stay on it permanantly now even after cycle as one shot a week in the muscle you want to work on shouldnt really shut you down.

I swear from the first jab of mtren into my triceps they looked bigger the first workout.

I know some of it will be swole but it will be stretching the muscle facia and with it been water based it will work localy on the muscle


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Trained back today, had my 8iu insulin pwo and my hydro whey with pro fuel in and a On bar then I made the mistake of having my second shake to early "About 25 mins after last shake" and they both came back up so feel like ive wasted the benefit of the slin today.

Felt a little light headed so had 2 glucose tablets and raided the charity box for a bag of sweets lol "I put the money in the box btw".

Feeling very warm of the dnp today, probably due to the sweets and glucose tabs, sat at work in a cold gym in my tshirt and still warm.

Did 100mg bsi prop and 0.5ml mtren into each outer head of the tricep this morning and with the long head jabs from earlier in the week they are looking nice and full now.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Watching & learning...this is gonna be good! :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Been on the dnp and 100mcg for 1 week now and gone from 181lbs to 174lbs first thing in a morning, Just goes to show how strong the dnp is as ive also gone from a no carb diet to 8iu slin pwo and high carbs on them days up until diner time


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Phew a pound a day...you gonna do EOD now mate?

Really want to use some dnp but a bit unsure, would like to just drop a few pounds before the hol.

You're getting hitched in June aren't you?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Phew a pound a day...you gonna do EOD now mate?
> 
> Really want to use some dnp but a bit unsure, would like to just drop a few pounds before the hol.
> 
> You're getting hitched in June aren't you?


jeh June 22nd mate,

I usually drop more than that, last time i dropped 14lbs in 7 days lol.

this time with having carbs and a few cheats im happy to drop the weight i have, I would of been happy just not to put any weight on tbh.

Ill stick to one a day for this week then do next week at eod i think.

b.f test a week on wed so will know whats going on then but im expecting a good few lbs of lbm to have been added


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Any developments on sponsorship? I'd be inclined to email the companies you'd like to have support you.

Seriously I think they have a great opportunity with you, as you've got the 'overcoming adversity' story, which people like as it shows the effort/determination.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Any developments on sponsorship? I'd be inclined to email the companies you'd like to have support you.
> 
> Seriously I think they have a great opportunity with you, as you've got the 'overcoming adversity' story, which people like as it shows the effort/determination.


Not as yet mate but ive had some great help of some people to make lif a little easier for me


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

"Tip of the day" prepair youself if you have a sunbed after been on DNP for just over a week lol,

That was a hard 9 mins this morning lol.

Looking forward to having my bf test done a week on wed, and cant wait to see how high my lbm is over the last 3 weeks,

so far by my scales im about 9lbs down since last test on the 2nd of Jan but baring in mind ive been on the oxys and slin for the last 2 weeks and the weight still gone down "due to dnp and diet" Im hoping on a good lbm reading


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> "Tip of the day" prepair youself if you have a sunbed after been on DNP for just over a week lol,
> 
> That was a hard 9 mins this morning lol.
> 
> ...


Lol, dnp and sunbed can't go hand in hand!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Lol, dnp and sunbed can't go hand in hand!


I gets worse, i tried a sauna the other day although i only stayed in for 5 mins lol "now thats torture lol"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> I gets worse, i tried a sauna the other day although i only stayed in for 5 mins lol "now thats torture lol"


Loon!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> Loon!


thanks lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to udate Ive started bsi proviron about 4 days ago now and thought id give a quick review on them seem as ive seen no reviews on there orals as yet.

It seems to be what it says on the tin, as I suffer from ED and HAVE to take viagra when needed but last two days since starting the proviron "100mg ed" ive been waking up with a semmi on and having harder erection quality  "I usually get this from proviron"


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just finished back today, had 1ml of mtren in each lat 60 mins before workout, hit some decent weights, got 3 sets of 10 out dead lifting with 180kg

First time ive put it in the lats and they felt tight before i even started training, got a dull ache in them now


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

The Mtren effects are immediate aren't they, do you actually feel anything?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> The Mtren effects are immediate aren't they, do you actually feel anything?


Yes I feel tight and full in the erea within 10 mins then i feel focused and ready to go in about 45 mins.

The pump is the biggest thing that stands out to me and the fact that the pump stay for days after too


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

^ I tried mtren ds last night, 0.5ml in each tri

Must admit, I like!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> ^ I tried mtren ds last night, 0.5ml in each tri
> 
> Must admit, I like!


did you get a good pump mate


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Yeah mate, seems like instant strength too.

Didn't really hurt going in or pip wise either which surprised me given what I'd read


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> Yeah mate, seems like instant strength too.
> 
> Didn't really hurt going in or pip wise either which surprised me given what I'd read


Ive only tried the strait mtren but i have 7 bottle of mtren ds at home ready to go, What colour was it mate, ive herd on another thread its red?

Cant wait to get on it, will be doing 5 x ew so will give me a good test base aswell as site growth


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Ive only tried the strait mtren but i have 7 bottle of mtren ds at home ready to go, What colour was it mate, ive herd on another thread its red?
> 
> Cant wait to get on it, will be doing 5 x ew so will give me a good test base aswell as site growth


Yes mate it's bright red, p1ssing in the wind trying to aspirate lol.

Yeah I like it a lot, will you be running it alone then or as an add on?

I'm not really counting the test in my weekly dose.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> Yes mate it's bright red, p1ssing in the wind trying to aspirate lol.
> 
> Yeah I like it a lot, will you be running it alone then or as an add on?
> 
> I'm not really counting the test in my weekly dose.


My next cycle and next juro "This is just a warm up jurno" lol will be as follows.

Ive replaced the test e for the mtren ds and counting the total weekly test dose of 50mg ew

Week 1- 5 Oxys 50mg ed take out for mtren ds

Week 1- 5 Tren E 500mg ew

Week 1-10 Test E 500mg ew take out for mtren ds

Week 1-10 Mast E 400 mg ew

Week 1-10 M-tren 2500mcg 3-4 ew take out for mtren ds

Week 5 -10 Tren extreme 2ml ew

Week 5- 10 Halotestin 30mg ed

Nolvadex 20mg ed for 5 weeks then arimadex at 1mg ed for the last 5 weeks.

2 weeks honeymoon then start pct of clomid and nolva.

HGH 4iu ed 2iu am and 2iu pm

Ghrp 2 and Modgrf 129, 100mcg 3 x ed


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Crikey, makes my test dbol and mtren cycle look a bit caveman lol.

Should be a good one that mate!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> Crikey, makes my test dbol and mtren cycle look a bit caveman lol.
> 
> Should be a good one that mate!


Yes it is worrying lol, think ive been hanging round aus too long lol.

It just kinda snow balled to what it is lol but it will be a big push and when i am expecting the bulk of my gains to come from next year then if all goes well Ill hit the stage again next year  )


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Coming up to the end of the second week of dnp now and think its done its job, My body seems to be rejecting it now and have been sick for the last 2 morning in a row about an hour after taking it.

Ill keep on 100mcg of t3 for anothe 1- 2 weeks though and add some cardio in from next week.

As the dnp has now stopped I will also stop the slin as I dont want to put any bad weight back on.

Will continue the oxys for another week or two and also the prop eod untill the second week in Feb.

Had a call from the docs the other day saying a blood test I took just before starting the cycle shows a slightly raised white cell count so I dont want to be called back in for another test mid way through doing dnp and oxys lol.

After I finish second week of feb ill have about7 weeks to clean up for another blood test then ill start the monster cycle.

I wont bother with PCT as ive been taking hcg and also theres no point recovering with pct just to jump strait back on.

As most know im on trt so ill just keep using my gells for those weeks to keep my base line


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Interested in this mate and your progress and will definitely be checking in. Best of luck.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Thanks @RowRow

and forgot to update in the last 2 weeks ive lost 10lbs which considering im on oxys, prop and most importantly slin with lots of carbs in the window after slin jab is hopefullt going to show me a increase in lbm and decrease in body fat percentage.

Ill get this checked this Wednesday and post results


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So had my bio sig test done yesterday as the graph shows in the last 3 weeks ive dropped 2.1%bf and increased lbm by 3lbs with a weight loss of 1.2lbs but im reconing ive lost more weight than this actually once all the water drops off me as i was 170 a few days ago but started some good quality hyge at 5iu ed and my feet and lower legs av swollen up "Dropping down to 2.5iu am and 2.5iu pm as of today, upping water and vit C and if this doesnt work ill drop down to 2.5iu ed.

Ill post some more pics and edit this post to add them on monday when i train with a partner next.

it has yesterdays on the top and 3 weeks ago on the line bellow.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

3lbs of LMB and 2.1% of BF is awesome


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> 3lbs of LMB and 2.1% of BF is awesome


Thanks mate it just goes to silence all these people that say you CAN'T loose body fat and build muscle at the same time.

By doing it this way I never really take a step back and always keep progressing forward


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

2.1% in 3 weeks it really just gets better & better!

But then this Journo is about hard work, science & many other things too, & it also shows certain 'broscientists' up!!

Great progress!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> 2.1% in 3 weeks it really just gets better & better!
> 
> But then this Journo is about hard work, science & many other things too, & it also shows certain 'broscientists' up!!
> 
> Great progress!


Thanks mate, I like how I can back all my claims and theories up with evidence and i always apriciate the support and encouragement from folk on here to keep me pushing forward.

next test in 4 weeks and my goal is to keep same bf% as ive stopped dnp now and gain maybe another lb of lbm.

I predict weight may go down as i will drop some water and will also be stoping the oxys as of next week and just doing the prop and mtren for another 2 weeks before having a 7 week break and starting the big daddy cycle lol :thumbup1:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

As promised the latest set of pics.

Trained shoulders and triceps this morning, did a whole ml of mtren into each tricep and finished of triceps with FST-7 for the ultimate pump :thumb:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Delts in pic 3 looking good!!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Delts in pic 3 looking good!!


Thanks mate. yeh I had a good session this morning both with delts and triceps, been doing a lot of drop sets and super sets for delts as of late


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

looking great mate. sure have some size


----------



## ditz (Jun 5, 2012)

Good stuff mate. I partially blame u for my new found love of mtren ds :lol:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

ditz said:


> Good stuff mate. I partially blame u for my new found love of mtren ds :lol:


haha thanks mate and yeh its addictive, or should I say the gains are :thumb:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Just to update, im going to call the next two weeks the last 2 weeks of this cycle, I want to make sure i get the green light on my blood tests to be done on April 5th so that will give me a good 7 weeks to clean out.

Plan is to stay on oxys till wed next week then continue prop eod for another week and a half from there.

On 50mg clomid ed as of today and will do a 2 week pct of clomid and arimadex with one week of nolva after to prevent rebound gyno.

Now that I know the BSI gear is definitely good to go from first hand experience I can now get all my stock in for the main cycle of the year to start in April.

It will be all bsi

tren e

mast e

tren extreme

mtren ds

anavar

last 3 weeks switch from anavar to pro chem halo

proviron strait through

arimadex and hcg strait through.

hgh and peptides.

Should be one of my best cycles ever and really looking forward to the gains.

I will make another jurno and go into doses ect and how i plan to run everything when the time comes.


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Just to update, im going to call the next two weeks the last 2 weeks of this cycle, I want to make sure i get the green light on my blood tests to be done on April 5th so that will give me a good 7 weeks to clean out.
> 
> Plan is to stay on oxys till wed next week then continue prop eod for another week and a half from there.
> 
> ...


That looks like a big cycle, what's the benefits of that halo stuff?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> That looks like a big cycle, what's the benefits of that halo stuff?


Hi mate ill be taking the halo when im hopefully very very lean by that time and it will make me look harder, dryer, more vascular and make the muscles look fuller.................... I hope lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

will you be doing some test as well?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> will you be doing some test as well?


The mtren ds has 100mg of test in each shot and ill be having this 5 x ew totalling 500mg test for the base of the cycle


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Hi mate ill be taking the halo when im hopefully very very lean by that time and it will make me look harder, dryer, more vascular and make the muscles look fuller.................... I hope lol


I read that its probably the only oral that gives the tren like effects, not that I would personally know, always been keen to try it myself


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

ah nice suspension? sorted!


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

alan_wilson said:


> I read that its probably the only oral that gives the tren like effects, not that I would personally know, always been keen to try it myself


Its very good but it shortens your temper to say the least but lucky for me im permanently laid back kinda guy any way


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Second to last week of my mini bsi cycle so thought id put a final lot of pics up now the water has dropped from the dnp....

trained chest and biceps this morning fasted............


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Looking good and muscles look full.


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Looking good and muscles look full.


Thanks mate, just goes to show you can do low/zero carb diet and still look full


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

So one more week of this cycle then clean out ready for bloods at the start of April then ill start my next main cycle.

It will be all BSI except Halo at the end and obviously the peptides and hgh

*Week 1-10 mtren ds mon-fri*

*
week 1 - 5 Anavar @ 200mg ed*

*
Week 1- 5 Tren E 500mg ew*

*
Week 1-10 Mast E 400 mg ew*

*
Week 5 -10 Tren extreme 2ml ew*

*
Week 5- 10 Halotestin 30mg ed*

*
*

*
Nolvadex 20mg ed and arimadex at 1mg ed.*

*
2 weeks honeymoon then start pct of clomid and nolva.*

*
*

*
HGH 4iu ed 2iu am and 2iu pm*

*
Ghrp 2 and Modgrf 129, 100mcg 3 x ed*


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't forget the Sust mate... :whistling:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Don't forget the Sust mate... :whistling:


Yep 750mg pre flight  going to take proviron with me too to keep me ticking over and some DAA and v's lol


----------



## boxinmetx (Sep 30, 2012)

Hey thanks for taking the time to give me ur opinion, really appreciate it...keep doing what ur doing, this was a great cycle journo/diary...thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Andy its past the start of April  whens the new journo going up?


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> Andy its past the start of April  whens the new journo going up?


Monday mate, im priming myself with a little 100mg var yesterday and for the rest of the week then the jurno and everything will start monday, got a boat load of supplements in so going to experiment with crazy high doses of bcaas too


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> Monday mate, im priming myself with a little 100mg var yesterday and for the rest of the week then the jurno and everything will start monday, got a boat load of supplements in so going to experiment with crazy high doses of bcaas too


About time :whistling:


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> About time :whistling:


watch out for this one mate , its gona be epic lol, got to hand some trophies out on the 4th may then be on the BP stand on the 17th so got to crack the wip on this one


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

El Toro Mr UK98 said:


> watch out for this one mate , its gona be epic lol, got to hand some trophies out on the 4th may then be on the BP stand on the 17th so got to crack the wip on this one


Can't wait to see how it pans out mate!!

Good luck :beer:


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Its monday&#8230;. :rockon:


----------

